# Help with an old Snapper 826?????



## medic130 (Dec 5, 2018)

Yesterday I got rid of an old Snapper 826 I had given to me. I love the fact that it was still made of REAL steal. I just bought a new Husqvarna. The problem with the machine was it was super cold blooded. I pulled it for 30min before she finally started. I had to clear a driveway and my John Deere 1032 (1984 B E A utifull machine) is needing a recoil spring. I talked to my small engine guy, and he thinks it should have had a primer. I saw nowhere where it had one. Did these machines have one or not? I told the person who took it to buy an inline primer similar to what is on a boat but for small 1/4 inch line. Does anybody have any ideas???

My John Deere i bought for $80 years ago. That machine is unstoppable!!!! I am just going to restore it now.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What is the model number off the ID plate on the blower and the engine ?? I'd want to look it up but I haven't seen one without a primer. Don't think they make something like a boat uses that would fit a small snowblower fuel line.
Both of mine have the fairly common black rubber push bulb.
I did come across this 8hp Briggs with a choke but no apparent primer I could see. Maybe someone has one and can give some insight.

.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I've got a small fleet of Snappers.... Need the model and serial numbers to verify.

But the boat primer will not work


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

On those Brigg's and Tec's with no primer....I drill a 1/8 hole in the shroud directly over the carb opening so I can squirt some carb cleaner as a primer before pulling. Hey Jay...after talking to you last year, I started looking at Snappers....haven't got one yet, but they look well built!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Is it a Briggs or a Tecumseh engine? 



If it's a Tecumseh, couldn't you just add a primer bulb on the flywheel cover and then use one of those $12 aftermarket carbs?


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

The older Snappers have Tubs very similar to the Ariens design. But the impellers fit much tighter. I tried an impeller kit on just 1 machine....it lugged the motor so I took it off...... they blow that well. Keep looking, many out there. But they hold their value.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have two 1030s and they definitely are built like the 70's Ariens. They would do a lot of damage to any car that mistakenly ran into one in the garage. One has a 12 volt starter and the other a regular 120.

.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Best of both worlds as far as starters go...... Looking at a 10/30, Briggs equipped this weekend... has 120v. 
Last weekend a passerby asked if I could "dispose" his older Snapper 824 series 1 Briggs equipped snowblower. He was moving to Fla and had no more use for it...... Certainly, I can "dispose" of it for you sir.....Rite to my personal collection!!!!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Good score Jay!


----------



## medic130 (Dec 5, 2018)

I no longer own this machine. Im just trying to help the next owner start the dang thing. Runs great when she starts, just prepare to spend 30min pulling it. They do make inline primers in that size. They are made for RC airplanes. I also thought about drilling a 1/4 inch hole in front of the carb opening. I had to get rid of it, since my wife does not like the idea of me owning 3 snow blowers. Myself, I would love to own 10!!!!!


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I plan on taking my "scores" and reading up on Shaw 351 posts...... I'm getting the Modification Bug......
My overflow lot has grown to 2 storage units and another 2 car garage......plus the yard and garage here. Gone waaaayyyy past the hobby stage to full blown addiction of OPE. Loading up on Mig wire and Argon gas this weekend. Looking at spray booths next.

Isn't the first stage of recovery, is to admit there is a problem???


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

JayzAuto1 said:


> The older Snappers have Tubs very similar to the Ariens design. But the impellers fit much tighter. I tried an impeller kit on just 1 machine....it lugged the motor so I took it off...... they blow that well. Keep looking, many out there. But they hold their value.


As I've said many times here and I'm sure people are sick of it,the Snapper 826 with the 8hp Briggs was THE BEST performing snowblower I ever used.Unfortunately,it belonged to the hotel I worked for,not me.


When the owner sold the motel he took the blower with him and the new owner bought a brand new Ariens ST824.The Ariens was a gutless dog in comparison.


I'm still looking for a Briggs powered 824 or 26 to call my own.Lots of power,well built,simple drive train,easy maintenance.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

side-tip: if you're dealing with a missing (or busted) primer on a tecumseh, you can put the meat of your palm over the carb intake and pull over the engine over once or twice (_I recommend wearing a rubber glove_).


----------

